# Caption the Photo



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2020)

No, Billy, it's not a ghost with two big scary eyes, let's just keep walking!


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2020)

Talk about a de-briefing!


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2020)

She has been fully briefed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 24, 2020)

You should see the pads that go along with them!


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

The national flag of Pantygonia.


----------

